# February 2008 Pool #4 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

32 . . . . . . CigarGal

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
nosaj02............
n3uka............
volfan...........
Conch Republican&#8230;&#8230;.....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## n3uka

congrats


----------



## nosaj02

Congradulations! PM sent


----------



## CigarGal

Yippeeee!! I'll get the address out later today. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## jloutlaw

CigarGal said:


> Yippeeee!! I'll get the address out later today. Whoo-hoo!


Congratulations! I'll get you a package out this week.


----------



## CigarGal

Sorry for the delay-my internet was out all day.

Address is sent out-watch out for the typo. It is Trinity Center...sorry


----------



## SMcGregor

Congrats on the win! I'll get your package out this week early next week!

Shawn


----------



## gvarsity

Congrats on the win!!


----------



## avo_addict

Congrats! I will ship the smokes next week.


----------



## kheffelf

congrats, will get something out soon.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Congrats! Going out this week!


----------



## nosaj02

Package sent today! PM sent w/ DC#


----------



## Addiction

Goit the address today, package will ship this weekend.


----------



## Tuxguy

I am off Weds. They will go out then


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
nosaj02............0480 5401 4370 2106 5963
n3uka............
volfan...........
Conch Republican&#8230;&#8230;.....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Tuxguy

Out today
DC# 0307 1790 0005 2243 7240


----------



## volfan

congrats Marianne. I will try to get your package out on Friday.

scottie


----------



## jloutlaw

Your package is on the way. DC 0407 2085 9470 0903 4420. Enjoy!


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............0407 2085 9470 0903 4420
jloutlaw............0407 2085 9470 0903 4420
Addiction..........
nosaj02............received
n3uka............
volfan...........
Conch Republican…….....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal said:


> CigarGal........winner
> avo_addict......
> BarneyBandMan........
> Tuxguy............0407 2085 9470 0903 4420
> jloutlaw............0407 2085 9470 0903 4420
> Addiction..........
> nosaj02............received
> n3uka............
> volfan...........
> Conch Republican&#8230;&#8230;.....
> Major Captain Silly........
> gvarsity..........
> kheffelf........
> SMcGregor...........


Those are not the right tracking numbers!


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal said:


> CigarGal........winner
> avo_addict......
> BarneyBandMan........
> Tuxguy............0307 1790 0005 2243 7240
> jloutlaw............0407 2085 9470 0903 4420
> Addiction..........
> nosaj02............received
> n3uka............
> volfan...........
> Conch Republican&#8230;&#8230;.....
> Major Captain Silly........
> gvarsity..........
> kheffelf........
> SMcGregor...........


One of them was right! cut and paste screwed up-fixed now


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Went out today :ss

DC 0307 3330 0000 3894 2289

I hope you enjoy them Marianne. BTY--the all-girl pass is headed my way...ERRR..I mean to Barney'sFunGirl after Anita. Oh boy oh boy


----------



## n3uka

shipped this morning dc 0306 1070 0001 7956 0517

hope you enjoy


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........ 0307 3330 0000 3894 2289
Tuxguy............received
jloutlaw............received
Addiction..........
nosaj02............received
n3uka............0306 1070 0001 7956 0517
volfan...........
Conch Republican…….....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........

I will post a picture when I get a day off!


----------



## SMcGregor

Went to the post office this afternoon.. Sorry for the delay. 

0307 1790 0004 4839 6287

Enjoy and Congrats!

Shawn


----------



## volfan

I finally found some sticks worthy of your lottery winnings in my humi and got them out the door today. DC#: 0307 3330 0000 2471 5880. Enjoy,

scottie


----------



## gvarsity

Went out on the fourth forgot to post the tracking # here. 0103 8555 7492 5073 6503 

Enjoy!

:ss


----------



## Conch Republican

Mine is ready for delivery - Will have DC# tomorrow or Tuesday (depending on when the blizzard lets up) :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Mine went out Saturday

DC:0103 8555 7494 7201 2874

Sorry for the delay. No excuse except I forgot!

MCS


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........received
Tuxguy............received
jloutlaw............received
Addiction..........
nosaj02............received
n3uka............received
volfan...........0307 3330 0000 2471 5880
Conch Republican…….....
Major Captain Silly........0103 8555 7494 7201 2874
gvarsity..........0103 8555 7492 5073 6503
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........0307 1790 0004 4839 628


And somebody named Bob???


Here's what has arrived so far


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........received
Tuxguy............received
jloutlaw............received
Addiction..........
nosaj02............received
n3uka............received
volfan...........received
Conch Republican…….....
Major Captain Silly........received
gvarsity..........0103 8555 7492 5073 6503
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........received


Mr. Volfan-you sure know how to treat a gal...two Hemingways and two Padron 1926...***kiss kiss ***


----------



## avo_addict

Marianne, 0103 8555 7494 3653 3872. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Addiction

cigar gal,

I've been completely absorbed with real life, send me your address and they will go out next week with extras and my sincerest apologies!


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......0103 8555 7494 3653 3872
BarneyBandMan........received
Tuxguy............received
jloutlaw............received
Addiction..........
nosaj02............received
n3uka............received
volfan...........received
Conch Republican…….....
Major Captain Silly........received
gvarsity..........received(you must be Bob)
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........received


----------



## Conch Republican

Marianne - did you get my pm with the DC#?


----------



## CigarGal

yes got the pm....hard to paste the number into the thread from the pms...need to open two windows and my life has been on the fly this week. Will post when the package arrives...probably will be there when we get home from our road trip


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......0103 8555 7494 3653 3872
BarneyBandMan........received
Tuxguy............received
jloutlaw............received
Addiction..........
nosaj02............received
n3uka............received
volfan...........received
Conch Republican…….....received
Major Captain Silly........received
gvarsity..........received(you must be Bob)
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........received


----------



## Addiction

CigarGal,

Your package left yesterday but I've misplaced the receipt. However I'm pretty sure your DC is 0307 0020 0002 1414 2682. Sorry about the slow service.


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......0103 8555 7494 3653 3872
BarneyBandMan........received
Tuxguy............received
jloutlaw............received
Addiction..........0307 0020 0002 1414 2682(he thinks)
nosaj02............received
n3uka............received
volfan...........received
Conch Republican…….....received
Major Captain Silly........received
gvarsity..........received(you must be Bob)
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........received



No word from Kyle.


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......0103 8555 7494 3653 3872
BarneyBandMan........received
Tuxguy............received
jloutlaw............received
Addiction..........received
nosaj02............received
n3uka............received
volfan...........received
Conch Republican…….....received
Major Captain Silly........received
gvarsity..........received(you must be Bob)
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........received


----------



## kheffelf

03073330000043581206


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal........winner
avo_addict......received
BarneyBandMan........received
Tuxguy............received
jloutlaw............received
Addiction..........received
nosaj02............received
n3uka............received
volfan...........received
Conch Republican…….....received
Major Captain Silly........received
gvarsity..........received(you must be Bob)
kheffelf........03073330000043581206
SMcGregor...........received


----------

